# Whisper sound effects



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Can anyone point to me to some whisper tracks?

I want to hide a boombox under the bathroom sink and play a subtle but creepy "whisper" music bed during our party.

Something similar to this perhaps:
http://home.pacbell.net/liechty/Halloween_SFX_-_Blood_Whispers.mp3


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

That one sounds pretty good. Why not use* it* ?


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Gore-Galore carries a cd called Demonic Whispers, you can listen to sample tracks on their web site, or at http://www.nightchillsstudios.com/goregalore.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I should have 1 or 2 whisper tracks, just got done with an elementary school haunt last nite, dead on my feet at the moment, but i will dig it up for ya later tonite.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

HallowEve said:


> Gore-Galore carries a cd called Demonic Whispers, you can listen to sample tracks on their web site, or at http://www.nightchillsstudios.com/goregalore.html


Poison Props also has a whisper CD, I'll be using this behind my music and other sound effects. occasionally waiting to start the next song and raising the whisper track up, very effective! http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=35


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.4shared.com/audio/-XIoY6AS/see-me1.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/jtM0UBu7/whispersdemo.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/QfPWteNe/WhisperingStayWithUs.html

and ALWAYS a crowd favorite....

http://www.4shared.com/audio/Tb-4oAyJ/dead_kidsgravecastcom.html


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Geez--some of that stuff is really creepy. Good for an empty dark hallway.


----------



## danny (Aug 14, 2010)

HallowEve said:


> Gore-Galore carries a cd called Demonic Whispers, you can listen to sample tracks on their web site, or at http://www.nightchillsstudios.com/goregalore.html


just bought that track along with Cemetery of Unrest and Creepy Crawlies, definitely worth the 30 dollars


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I should have prefaced my post that I'm looking for decent quality audio.

With exception to Darklord's files, most of these audio files I've received are useless. Yes, many were creepy, but sonically they sounded like they were downloaded in 1996 from one those crappy Halloween webring sites. The quality was piss poor. People need to update their music libraries and really listen to what they have in inventory.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well John, I guess were sorry for trying to help you out and that we all dont work at a sound studio to make high quality audio files that suit your need for free. 

I listened to the files I posted and they are all fine for most haunts and the quality is very good. Second, a "Boombox" typically has poor quality audio when turned up as the subs are small, poor for bass and typically sound crappy. 

I get extremely tired of the ungrateful whiners and complainers who ask for things then the make statements of "piss poor" and "listen to their inventory" Did you realize that these were..."FREE"?

To me, the only thing "useless" and "piss poor" are you and your attitude. People do this out of the goodness of their heart, not because of payment or their health. Much of the info here has taken the members years to make, collect, organize, update and share with the HF community. People like DL send things to your PM to HELP YOU OUT, as most of the HF member do...

Oh and by the way, what have you contributed to this forum? You join in September and bash what's available? There are plenty of High Quality PAY CD's that you can buy...do yourself a favor and go get one.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, meltdown. Your files were a total joke.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

DJ John said:


> Yes, meltdown. Your files were a total joke.


 Dude ! What is wrong with you ? !!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well, I guess im sorry you have to act like a 5 year old when the forum tries to help you out...good luck with your Halloween 2010, I wish you the best. Oh and I look forward to seeing your "professional" haunt video shortly after Halloween to show us how it's done.

Heres mine...












Meltdown211


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I rarely call anybody directly out on the forum, however your response to somebody attempting to help you is pretty rude and not called for.

Apologize please.



DJ John said:


> I should have prefaced my post that I'm looking for decent quality audio.
> 
> With exception to Darklord's files, most of these audio files I've received are useless. Yes, many were creepy, but sonically they sounded like they were downloaded in 1996 from one those crappy Halloween webring sites. The quality was piss poor. People need to update their music libraries and really listen to what they have in inventory.


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

larry said:


> Apologize please.


Sorry Larry.


----------



## Fidelio (Jul 17, 2009)

DJ John said:


> Sorry Larry.


Larry is not the one you need to apologize to.


----------



## smallvolume (Oct 27, 2010)

Good thread! While i need this too~
Formal Prom Dress
Wedding Ideas
Cheap Wedding Dress


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Feel the need to say something here,( not directly aimed at anyone, just a statement in general for all ).... 
most of us are not professional sound people, what we get we save & share. Some sound quality is good, some great, some pretty rough, but that's how we got it from where ever, this includes my stuff.
I do rerecord & clean up some - board i guess - some i record & mix myself so I can control it, & some I have are rough sounding as I got them, like others & it's there as it is....... so when we share it is as it is........ some just save & share as is.
Free is free, use it or don't. If someone was paying for this stuff, ya not right to have crappy recordings to sell, but for no charge,....well............. 

So lets have fun with what we all have for each other 
peace - out
DL


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Meltdown, I think your files are awesome and you've been so helpful in this forum. Thanks for kindly sharing your audio files 

DJ, you're very ungrateful and rude. If you didn't like the quality of the files, you could have kept that to yourself. Why you felt the need to post a comment like that is beyond me.


----------



## kennyw76 (Sep 30, 2007)

this ticks me off, he's the one who asked for help then wants to criticize the help. what get's me he wants to play it on a small boombox. real quality there, probably burning it to tape lol. if you don't like it don't use it. whats with these jack asses? hell buy what you need if your that dumb to think everyone pays attention to sound quality then you dont know how to scare someone. i guess i need to contact ghost hunters and tell them i want them evp's in Hd audio.
i once pulled a wagon with fishing line down the side walk at night (i couldn't be seen) i could see the fishing line and my victim couldn't but it didnt make it any less effective

i hate stupid people


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

meltdown211 said:


> http://www.4shared.com/audio/-XIoY6AS/see-me1.html
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/audio/jtM0UBu7/whispersdemo.html
> 
> ...


Really creepy sounds!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

meltdown,,, i for one appreciate the time and effort you put in to make those sounds avaliable,, thank you


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Your so welcome Zero!! I appreciate the support!!


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Hate to jump on an old thread, but Meltdown's links / sounds are great! Thank you for helping us "enthusiasts" out. I look forward to Whatever free sounds DJ John posts for all of us.


----------

